# First skeeter pee bottled



## chris400 (Apr 3, 2014)

Well I bottled my first skeeter pee this morning and it looks great. It's a little bitter but it's is drinkable...nothing a bit more sugar want cure when it's poured.....The alcohol level didn't turn out as high as i would a liked but it's OK it ended up at 7% to 7 1/2% but i can fix that next batch .


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 3, 2014)

Congrats. The low ABV will make it go down easier...


----------



## Arne (Apr 8, 2014)

My advice: Get some more going. You will be out and waiting for ferment to quit. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## Elmer (Apr 8, 2014)

Arne said:


> My advice: Get some more going. You will be out and waiting for ferment to quit. Good luck with it, Arne.



Ditto what arne said.

I can easily go thru a bottle myself while enjoying some takeout!

Super cold this stuff goes down nicely.

I am down to 5 bottles, and I have never even drank one in the summer yet!
I am due to start a new batch!

enjoy!


----------



## Ctmaro (Apr 8, 2014)

My Skeeter Pee will be bottled Sunday. Its my 2nd batch. 1st one only lasted 1 month. It was ready around Christmas, so family and friends really enjoyed it. This maybe the 1st batch for summer, if it makes it that long. LOL


----------



## Ctmaro (Apr 8, 2014)

So here's my question: Is it Skeeter Pee if you make a starter of some fruit, and then add lemon juice and ferment, or is that Dragon's Blood?


----------



## Arne (Apr 8, 2014)

Ctmaro said:


> So here's my question: Is it Skeeter Pee if you make a starter of some fruit, and then add lemon juice and ferment, or is that Dragon's Blood?


 

Guess it is whatever ya want to call it. Neat thing about our homewinemaking is you can make what you like, call it what you like, and still bet you find people that want to help ya drink it. Arne.


----------



## Arne (Apr 8, 2014)

Elmer said:


> Ditto what arne said.
> 
> I can easily go thru a bottle myself while enjoying some takeout!
> 
> ...


 
Elmer, looks like you best get a brute container and make about 15 gal. Lasts a bit longer and not much more work. Gonna need it pretty soon, the weather is finally warming up a bit. Good luck with yours, Arne.


----------



## Ctmaro (Apr 8, 2014)

5 gals original being bottles Sunday, 5 gals lime, 2 1/2 gals orange 2 weeks later, and 3 gals grapefruit, 7 gals of banana/mango the 1st of next month. Still have 20 bottles of DB. Yea, I've got to Pee!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## chris400 (Apr 9, 2014)

Ctmaro...do you use the skeeter pee recipe and just replace the lemon with lime or do you add extra


----------



## Ctmaro (Apr 9, 2014)

Chris400

I just replaced the lemon with lime in the original Skeeter Pee. I've seen in other places where people often mix lemon and lime 50/50 or 1/3 to 2/3. We love the taste of lime, went 100%. Have had trouble getting it to clear, but looking good after Sparkolliod.

I suspect I will be using more than 6 C of sugar to tame the tartness 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## chris400 (Apr 9, 2014)

I didnt use but 2 cups of sugar in my original skeeter pee to sweetin it and its great ..espacilly on ice lol


----------



## Elmer (Apr 9, 2014)

chris400 said:


> I didnt use but 2 cups of sugar in my original skeeter pee to sweetin it and its great ..espacilly on ice lol



2 cups for how many gallons?

I have always stayed around 1/2 cup or 3/4 per gallon of sp/DB


----------



## Ctmaro (Apr 9, 2014)

I use 4-6 C for 5 gallons, but the lime is a lot more tart.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## chris400 (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol i used 2 cups for 5 gal ...ill have to see on the lime how tart i want it ....my lemon is notbtart at all but it did sit for a wile after fermentation


----------



## Ctmaro (Apr 9, 2014)

Dave (DB), says the longer it sits, the more the berry and sugar comes thru.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## chris400 (Apr 9, 2014)

I just racked and back sweetened my first dragons blood tonight and it has a bland berry taste to it like old Berrys does this go away with a little time or is it what this stuff taste like...I was expecting more tart berry flavors


----------



## Ctmaro (Apr 9, 2014)

My tastes like tart berries. However, I see where I accidentally made my as 5 gals, not 6 gals.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Ctmaro (Apr 14, 2014)

Sweeten my Lime Pee yesterday. I actually took a little less sugar than the original. I used 5 C for 5 gallons. Really nice tart after taste.


----------

